# Acer Cystal Eye Webcam went missing ? Not listed in my computer or / device manager ?



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

Ok , so i have a Acer Aspire One Netbook & im missing the built in acer crystal eye webcam . This problems been going on for about 2 weeks , at first i ignored it thinking on restart it might come back & didnt use the webcam for a week or so . But now i cant acess my webcam at all , its not listed in device manager or on my computer where i click the icon to use it . I cant use the webcam on Skype/Messneger/Ebuddy etc , it says theres no webcam plugged in ?
If im missing a driver i cant get it off the acer website cause it wont show my model number or whatever on the site .
PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME , I NEED THE WEBCAM BADLY NOW !! PLEASE REPLY !!! 
Thanks


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

is the web cam shown in bios? as it is built-in i'm assuming there must be a cable inside that attaches it to motherboard or daughterboard, so this may have come loose - would this be something you would feel comfortable looking at? how new is the netbook and is it under warranty, because if so you could call acer about a hardware problem. regarding model number, you could use a program like belarc adviser which will give you a run down of everything installed on the computer.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

Uh can you give me step by step details on how to do BIOS or what ever .
Ya its built in , so how would i look at it , like open the actul computer up ?
and no the warranty expired in december , the netbook is 2 years old i think . 

Thanks for your reply .


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

hi, as far as I can find out bios should be arrived at by pressing the DEL or F1 key as you boot the netbook, (the actual key to press should be shown on screen as you boot up normally) but try DEL or F1 as you boot, press the key up and down three or four times. If the webcam is shown in bios, I would first of all try updating the driver. You said that the web cam is not listed in device manager, did you click on all of the plus signs next to the device names to make sure? re the drivers, have you looked in add/remove programs? I would say the cable issue would be the last thing to try and, my advice there would be to see if the acer website has a manual for owners to download that would show how to disassemble. It would mean taking the screen apart. However I think you may prefer an expert to do that.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello XxProblemsxX,

You will not find the webcam in the BIOS. 

The most likely issue is a bad cable or connection between the webcam (which is located at the top of the screen bezel) and the motherboard. 

The webcam is USB based, so make sure your volume is up. Move the screen bezel from fully open to near closed and listen for the sound Windows makes when a USB device is plugged in or removed. 

If you hear that sound, then there is definitely a cable connection. If not, then it is either the cable or a bad webcam.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

gavinzach ; thank you for your reply . can you please explain more on what to do ? i dont really understand what your saying . 
Thanks .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There is a cable that runs from the webcam to the motherboard. It runs behind the LCD panel inside the casing. 

When you install a new plug and play device windows makes a distinctive notification sound. If you move your screen from all the way open to nearly closed and back and you hear that sound, it means a device (likely the webcam) is connecting and disconnecting. A failing cable or loose connection can cause this to happen.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

Ok , i shut my screen and open it again . 
The screen goes black like normal then comes on but i hear no sound .
I know what sound your talking about , the one its like a chime everytime you plug/unplug somethng on a computer .
Yup im not hearing that .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, then the chances are that the cable failed completely, came disconnected or the webcam failed.

Of course, before you tear your computer apart trying to fix the cable, I need to ask if you are still in warranty.

Also, I would like you to plug in a USB peripheral of any sort to make sure your USB system is working properly. It doesn't matter what it is, a mouse, keyboard or an external webcam. We just want to make sure the problem isn't with the USB.


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

hi gavinzach, thanks for jumping in - I had no idea webcam would not be in BIOS. The op's warranty expired in december (in post 3).


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

Ya , its not under warranty anymore . It expired on december 26th .

I tried plugging in my USB and a few other things & windows makes that sound when i plug it in & they work .
What now ?

Thanks .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Now it is time to do a little bit of disassembly and troubleshooting.

I have never disassembled an Aspire One, so I will have to look for documentation.

You will need to locate where the cable connects to the motherboard first. It is the easiest connector to access. Removing the keyboard may reveal the termination. 

You will need to check to be sure it is securely connected to the motherboard.

The next step would require splitting the bezel (front and back halves of the screen area) to access the cable and connector to the webcam.

Of course, if you are not comfortable disassembling the computer, I suggest finding help or taking the computer to a repair shop. There are a lot of small screws that are easy to lose or mix up and sensitive components on the inside.

Let me know if you want to continue and I will attempt to find some documentation.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

Ok , but so your sure this isnt like a software problem ? But a HARDWARE problem , like with the cable ? How can you be sure ?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

In your first post you stated that it is not listed in device manager.

I should have asked if there were any devices with yellow exclamations or red x's next to them, could you check?


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

No , there is no red / yellow exclamation marks on device manager .
But you know the USB listing there i have like 10 things there like ; 5 USB root dubs & like some other long usb names , is that normal ? 
& ya nothing about webcam is listed in device manager . 
Thanks .

ALSO ; under universal serial bus controllers , i have a unknown device . When i double click it , in the info box it says there are no drivers installed . When i update it it says theres no better version than this . 
Just thought id let you know .

Thanks .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There may be an issue there. Go to the Acer support site and download the Chipset drivers and the webcam driver and attempt to install them in that order.

Acer Support: Welcome to Acer Support


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

there are two chipsset drivers there ; 
Chipset Drivers & Chipset Driver 945GSE

And there are 3 webcam drivers ;
Description	Vendor	Version	Size	Date	Download
Camera Driver	Suyin	1.0.2.1	4.7 MB	04/01/2009	
Camera Driver	liteon	5.8.33.007	8.1 MB 04/01/2009	
Camera Driver	Chicony	1.8.0.0	4.0 MB	04/01/2009

Which ones should i download ?
& also after downloading what do i do with them ? Like installation and all the rest thanks .


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

hi, re which camera, in post 2 I suggested a program like belarc adviser, you need something like this now to tell you which camera you have installed. Looks like acer had one of 3 different cameras put in different runs of netbook? So I'm afraid I wouldn't know which one you have.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

Ok , i got Belarc advisor & got the results . Everything semed normal but i dont know how to find the webcam or whatever . But heres the whole log/info that they gave me . Im attaching this its in a mocrosoft office 2003 file format , so you can see it .
THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP .


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

hi, no, there is no mention of a camera name that I could see in your attachment, I tried to be as thorough as possible when looking through. I did see that "unknown device", I guess it must be the camera. sorry as I really did think belarc would help there. incidentally have you recently done any windows updates? you could try going there and seeing if there is anything to be downloaded for your camera. It's worth a try. Another thought: did you think of going in to device manager in safe mode to see if that makes a difference with regard to what shows? Regarding what to download, I would download everything listed for chipset as long as you are at the driver page for your netbook. But frankly as regards which camera driver to download, if windows updates doesn't help I think it is time to ask acer support which particular camera is on your system. If you can ask them a question via their web site, they should be able to tell you that surely. When you bought the netbook did you also receive any documentation specifying what components are installed - just a thought.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again XxProblemsxX

I removed the Belarc file from your post. It contains personal information as well as product ID's that are non distributable.

As for the driver issue. Download each of the webcam drivers. Be sure to create a restore point before installing each.

Install the first one, if you are not successful, restore the computer to the created restore point. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

AuntieJ ; i shall try all that after , what gavinzach tells me to do . BUT i really appreciate both of your help .

GavinZach ; how do i create a system restore point ? & after i do that , should i try each 1 by one & just try installing them ? 
& thank you for deleting that , i didnt know . LOL .

AND ; im getting windows 7 Ultimate by next week & was going to do that . Just letting you know .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you planning on running your netbook with Windows 7 Ultimate???

Do yourself a favor. Run Upgrade Advisor before installing 7.

If you are planning on upgrading the O.S. I would wait until the new OS is installed. There may well be a software issue that will be resolved with the reinstall.

Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Download - Microsoft Windows

I still believe your issue is due to a poor connection or failed webcam. If the issue is not resolved with a reinstall, then it is confirmed.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

Yes , windows 7 on my netbook . 
Im getting the CD & going to transfer content on my USB & install it on my netbook .

& ive already ran upgrade advisor long ago , everything is compitable , which is important to me . 

& yes but can you tell me how to create a system restore ?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem. Microsoft knows best! :grin:

How to set a system restore point in Windows XP


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

Ok , so i will be getting windows 7 in about 2 days . So can you not close/lock this post ? Because i want you to help me further out , ill just not repply for a day or two but what ever . 

I really appreciate this GavinZach & you to AuntieJ


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't worry, your post will not be closed until it is resolved (or goes idle for a long period of time.) We will be here when you are ready!.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

Ok , thank you . 
Im getting windows 7 tomorrow & will be done the installation & everything by thursday .


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

Hold on GavinZach .
I shall be getting windows 7 on monday apparently .
Thanks for you patience


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread has been closed due to inactivity.
If you are the Original Poster and require more assistance with this issue, please contact me or any HW MOD and we will reopen the thread.
Thank-you,
~GZ


----------

